# Brother MFC-290C-Scanproblem



## Rieselrass (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe seit zwei Tagen diesen Drucker und bin soweit erstmal zufrieden.
Aber: das Scannen will nicht en! Ich rufe das ControlCenter auf und möchte scannen, aber da kommt die Meldung, dass der Drucker nicht gefunden wurde! Wie kann das sein? Auch kopieren geht nicht, es erscheint die Meldung!
Was muss ich tun, damit ich scannen kann und der Drucker erkannt wird?
Ich nutze Win 7 und habe auch die Win 7 Software runtergeladen.


----------

